# Show me your leaves!



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2013)

I just love the leaves of this niveum.






Who has better ones? Lets see'em!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2013)

The green looks really dark, and the pattern very distinct. No wonder you love them!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice. At the Paph Forum they had a best foliage class. I am going to post some photos of some of my plants that have nice foliage.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 21, 2013)

I like niveum foliage but that is probably my 4th. 1st will be delenatii vini (scribble pattern) and 2nd will be canhii (I love the checkered pattern).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

Delenatii vini is nice but, I like bellatulum album!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Delenatii vini is nice but, I like bellatulum album!


Bellatulum album is nice but, I like that of my concolor !


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok buddy! Tonight we photo!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2013)

Those are beautifully patterned leaves for niveum.

They look more like bellatulum or even delenatii.

My niveum has mostly solid dark green leaves with white spots.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 21, 2013)

Venustum has beautiful leaves!

Paphman910


----------



## Carkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooooo...I am a big leaf fan (no pun intended:rollhappy too!!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 21, 2013)

The vinicolor delenatii gets my vote for prettiest leaves. I'll post a picture when I finally get one next Saturday.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2013)

A picture is worth a 1000 words. All I see is words! Come on folks start PIC-n-me!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll play

urbanianum





tortipetalum





Oeceoclades spathulifera - a Madegascar plant you don't see every day.





micranthum type eburnum, this one is supposed to be from the original Chinese location from which the form was described. Bought it 20+ years ago, finally in bud after a near death set back quite a few years ago. Glad it is finally healthy. Flower pictures soon. 





malipoense the normal form





variation on malipoense - (malipoense x jackii alba) flowers have pigment, I bloomed it before, the selfing of the flower is what will be interesting. 





Hoya species name hasn't been determined, findleysonia-callistophylla complex. It comes from the Indonesian province of Kalimantan on Borneo. Not too far from Paph stonei habitat. 





delenatii forma vinicolor ('Dunkle') seedlings from Ernie G. Enlightened Orchids





I only have 5 Nepenthes, but they are all really interesting ones, originally from Tom Heller. This is a seedling from select highly colored parents, and it turned out pretty good, I have never seen an alata hybrid with this much color. The maxima parent must have been something. 
Nepenthes (alata x maxima)


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2013)

That Madagascar plant is wild Leo, nice and don't forget the Hoya!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Nearly all my leaves (except the hanging ones  ) 





A closer look (one of my favourites is the supposed javanicum/virens at the right corner, back row with silvery leaves) - others in the same pic are barbatum (one at the back and one mini front centre), bellatulum and a few Maudiae types..





Back row: Lovesong (acmodontum x suk), callosum/suk, lawrenceanum, Middle row: Vini Maudiae type, Front row: barbatum, superbiens, callosum


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 22, 2013)

A more recent pic: Barbatum mini in spike and Maudiae types around it..


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice leaves you have there people!  I love mottled leaves, which is why I have most barbata type Paphs.

*Leo Schordje:* Interesting, I have what is supposed to be a normal variant of malipoense, but the foliage looks more like you variant (malipoense x jacki alba). That's strange I suppose...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2013)

javanicum/virens ..........excellent!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

Leo, those leaves are unusually large on the micranthum v. eburneum. have you bloomed it out? BTW, if we're dong non-slippers I have a collection of jewel orchids! oke: 














superbiens v. curtsii and appletonianum v. hainanense


----------



## GuRu (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice foliages Eric !
I'm just wondering, how your Paphs do manage it to survive on your gas stove ? 
BTW the foliage of my P. violascens I showed in another thread ain't bad neither.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 22, 2013)

Paph. gratrixianum






Underside of Paph. delenatii leaf





Paph. delenatii leaf with light shining through one side





Paph. Magical Venus leaf


----------



## reivilos (Feb 22, 2013)

Venustum alba is the best...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 22, 2013)

@NY Eric, couldn't resist showing off the non slipper leaves.
You're an exhibitionist, go ahead and show us your 'jewels' (orchids, that is)

The micranthum is closer to the camera than the background plant, its not quite as big as it looks. But it is a somewhat robust micranthum. Will post pictures when it blooms.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright people! Now we're PIC'in!

How about this vietnamense!





Of course we've seen wardii





But what about a wardii without!?




lawrenceanum with yellow tones?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 23, 2013)

Can you send me some moss from the viet?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2013)

Then all the variation within delenatii!
Standard





Another std.





Album





Dunkel (vinicolor)





Together


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2013)

not colorful like others here, but when i read "leaves" i thought of this picture of mine. these are mostly roths...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin said:


> not colorful like others here, but when i read "leaves" i thought of this picture of mine. *these are mostly roths*...



:drool: :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

show off!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 24, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> show off!


 In deed !


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, seems like I'll have to get myself a delantii dunkel... Darn you enablers! :wink:


----------



## Carper (Feb 24, 2013)

*A few more leaves*

Paph. vietnamense, hopefully approaching spiking!





Paph. Harold Koopowitz, spiking now!









Gary
UK


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Dunkel (vinicolor)



This has very dark borders on the foliage.


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 25, 2013)

How's this one? variegated Paph. insigne

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0191187303215.312984.521613214&type=3&theater


----------



## Secundino (Feb 25, 2013)

*Paphiopedilum purpuratum*

Nice contrast.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2013)

Super fine looking HK Gary and a nice viet as well.

Secum,
That is indeed contrasting nicely! My two are not that cool.

Maybe they're all this dark Eric and I just took the PIC too close, yes? no?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

AquaGem said:


> How's this one? variegated Paph. insigne



Jason, I thought that was a cym goeringii! oke: 
Is that yours?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Maybe they're all this dark Eric and I just took the PIC too close, yes? no?



No, that's exceptional. :wink:


----------



## atlantis (Feb 25, 2013)

I´m a malipo. leaves lover.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2013)

That's one fine looking malipo Alberto.


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 26, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Jason, I thought that was a cym goeringii! oke:
> Is that yours?



Yes, my plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice. :sob: "so unfair!!"


----------



## eggshells (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a cool looking variegated insigne. Has it bloomed yet for you?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Very nice leaves you have there people!  I love mottled leaves, which is why I have most barbata type Paphs.
> 
> *Leo Schordje:* Interesting, I have what is supposed to be a normal variant of malipoense, but the foliage looks more like you variant (malipoense x jacki alba). That's strange I suppose...



There is a batch of (malipoense x jackii alba) seedlings floating around Europe. Mine came from one of the few flasks that went to the USA. So it is very possible you have a sister seedling to mine. If people were not careful with their labels, it is possible that the label got shortened to just malipoense.


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 27, 2013)

eggshells said:


> That is a cool looking variegated insigne. Has it bloomed yet for you?



I just got this plant a few weeks ago. It is a division of a very old plant that has been going around for over 20 years. Was very expensive before but now very affordable. The flower is not variegated.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2013)

AquaGem said:


> The flower is not variegated.



That's good to hear!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 27, 2013)

AquaGem said:


> I just got this plant a few weeks ago. It is a division of a very old plant that has been going around for over 20 years. Was very expensive before but now very affordable. The flower is not variegated.



Thanks, Is it this plant? Would love to get a division of such plant one day!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5339321087/


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 27, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> There is a batch of (malipoense x jackii alba) seedlings floating around Europe. Mine came from one of the few flasks that went to the USA. So it is very possible you have a sister seedling to mine. If people were not careful with their labels, it is possible that the label got shortened to just malipoense.


Aha, I suppose I'll know if/when my little one blooms then. Until then, I shall enjoy its gorgeous foliage.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Jewels.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful jewel orchids NYEric! Some of them look like their leaves are glowing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, the ability for plants to have metallic veins is amazing. I am not that good at growing them and have lost a bunch.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2013)

Really cool Eric, especially the "Pretzel Red' one!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha! By far, not the most creative pot I use. I use instant coffee jars, chinese food containers, etc. :rollhappy: The Macodes petiola lives in a really nice glass vessel, I'll have to post a photo later.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 1, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Aha, I suppose I'll know if/when my little one blooms then. Until then, I shall enjoy its gorgeous foliage.



WHen it blooms it will be possible to determine which species or if it is the hybrid. 

the shape of the flower will give you a clue. The petal shape of jackii is a bit more elongated than in malipoense, and usually displayed at a slight downward angle compared to malipoense, resulting in a more triangular profile versus a rounder profile. 

The staminode of malipoense has a very pronounced 'bee' marking. The purple is intense, smooth, with no lines. The upper edge of the bee mark is a simple horizontal line. In jackii there is no bee mark, rather there is a spidery network of purple lines originating from a single point. Of note, the hybrid between the species will show some lines, they will be be much wider than in jackii and coalesce into a blotch in where the bee mark would be in malipoense. So if there are lines emenating from the bee mark, your plant is the hybrid. 

Hope that makes sense and helps


----------



## myxodex (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful leaves ... thanks for posting everyone. It was the leaves that first got me into paphs. Dangerous thread !
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Haha! By far, not the most creative pot I use. I use instant coffee jars, chinese food containers, etc. :rollhappy: The Macodes petiola lives in a really nice glass vessel, I'll have to post a photo later.



I use clear cups from cold coffee drinks. Now I have a neat mini phal in a "Scooter's Coffee" cup.


Here's a group picture of all my mottled leaf paphs


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice 'jewels' there Eric


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. 


The Orchid Boy said:


> I use clear cups from cold coffee drinks. Now I have a neat mini phal in a "Scooter's Coffee" cup.
> 
> 
> Here's a group picture of all my mottled leaf paphs



Nice group. I'm leery of plastic cups that are too thin. I use the soup containers from Chinese restaurants, that's what S/H container manufacturers use. :wink:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Nice group. I'm leery of plastic cups that are too thin. I use the soup containers from Chinese restaurants, that's what S/H container manufacturers use. :wink:



I'm not familiar with the containers you described but I do love the rigid plastic cups that they put betta fish in. They aren't very big, but they are great for smaller plants.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2013)

That's the pint size, I use the bigger size.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps I can add with some more?


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 25, 2013)

wow.. your vietnamense have GROWN!!


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 25, 2013)

yes, they seem to grow approx 2mm a week these days


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2013)

They have grown extremely well!


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

they look really good. 
Maybe I should try one of yours with light leaves. 

maybe you have one spare for me...


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 25, 2013)

DIDOossibly :rollhappy:


----------



## Secundino (Mar 25, 2013)

Ohhhhh!:drool:


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 25, 2013)

If you look very carefully, you can see a dark line on the underside of the leaf in the center, you may have to blow it up to see it..



This is how I measure growth; take a thin marker and make a mark along the overlap between the old and new leaf. This one is probably 1 or 2 weeks growth. The picture was taken Feb. 20, today the line has moved some 10mm more


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

amazing pics, 

the micranthum looks good as well


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2013)

fantastically grown!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow Bjorn, if you leave the key under the door mat tonight, I will try to not wake you.....


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Wow Bjorn, if you leave the key under the door mat tonight, I will try to not wake you.....



you will freeze before you there, but on the way you can stop by for a nice cup off coffe or tea...

Only when you bring gifts with you :evil:


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome, but be warned, winter is coming......Has actually been here for too long already.
B


----------



## Trithor (Mar 25, 2013)

Perhaps your plants would like a vacation in nice warm sunny South Africa?


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2013)

nice plants! looking good.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2013)

Some of my leaves, mainly barbata-type and brachys..


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2013)

Individual species:

Lawrenceanum









Callosum (various forms)
This one had a nice flower when it bloomed.




Large flower with short spike.





Possible hainanense..?





A large-leaved barbatum (pot diameter is 15cm)





Javanicum/virens:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2013)

Niveum:





Concolor:





Bellatulum:





A bit disappointed that my superbiens has quite light leaf mottling:





A large clump of callosum/Maudiae which I have yet to flower, for some unknown reason..


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2013)

A few leafy non-slippers:

Oeceoclades maculata





Ludisia discolor:





My keiki-growing phal schilleriana:


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 26, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2013)

Your Javanicum/virens is really nice!


----------



## poozcard (Mar 26, 2013)

Leaves of P.niveum 
A wild collected from specific source where there are an undescribed natural hybrid of leuco-niveum often found.

Most of niveums from this locality have interesting mark on leaves


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2013)

poozcard said:


> Leaves of P.niveum
> A wild collected from specific source where there are an undescribed natural hybrid of leuco-niveum often found.
> 
> Most of niveums from this locality have interesting mark on leaves



Nice one poozcard. I would grow this just for foliage.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting leaves for a niveum, poozcard.. The branched 'maiden-hair fern-like' pattern reminds me of concolor..


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy Crap! Fantastic leaves on the niv!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 27, 2013)

Love those patterns!


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooooh... :smitten: Gorgeous!

I think I should stop reading this thread...


----------



## Secundino (Mar 27, 2013)

Just shivering a bit when I read wild collected, etc.... Of course that are gorgeous leaves; but that does not eclipse to provenience.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonderful leaves.


----------



## Stone (Jul 18, 2013)

Thought I'd post these two as I think they are pretty cool. That one above from pooz is amazing!
superbiens:



volonteanum:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2013)

The top one is superbiens v. curtsii.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 18, 2013)

Love the top one whatever you call it. Is there any benefit for some paphs, some plants to have mottled/variegated leaves?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2013)

I love the foliage on the superbness! It's the whiteness that is attractive to my eye.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Some of my latest acquisitions have by far the best leaves I have in my collection, hands down... 

Two varieties of paph dayanum:









In my collection:

Bellatulum growing fatter and fatter leaves.. 





Lawrenceanum with very distinct leaf mottling:






And a non-paph.. Phal schilleriana, mother plant with 4 keikis.. 



[/URL]


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 19, 2013)

the dayanums look very healthy - nice leaves I agree.


----------

